# Anybody from Germany having experience with surrogacy in the Ukraine????



## Donandbirgit (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello,
My husband ( US Citizen ) and I (German citizen ),are currently working with the agency La Vita Felice and Sana clinic in Kharkov Ukraine.
On our 3. attempt we have finally been successfull. We had to take a donor egg. Our surrogate is now 12 weeks pregnant.
We are really worried about the procedure after the birth of the child. The agency told us it is a advantage that my husband is American, surrogacy is legal in the US. But what happens after,we reside in Germany. And there it is illegal!!!! Are there any German couples on this Forum 
Don and Birgit


----------



## Inka12 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello!
How exciting for you!
Unfortunately I don't have any answers for you. I also have the same worries...
Me and my husband come from Sweden and here surrogacy is not illegal, but not legal either... 
We are just at the beginning of our journey. We are travelling to Kharkov next week, 2-5 July.
I'm curious about your experience so far. Are you satisfied with the agency and the way everything is handled?
We are using the La Vita Felice Center...
Is there anything you can recommend us to think about? I would be very grateful for your answer!

I wish you the best and hope that everything works out with the pregnancy and with legal issuses thereafter!

Yours Sincerely Katarina


----------



## Donandbirgit (Apr 23, 2012)

Hallo Katerina,

we are also with La Vita Felice and Sana clinic. We actually pretty happy with the agency and the clinic. The agency provides you with a driver,he will pick you up and drop you back off at the hotel. If you need to stop in between ( shopping,restaurant) he will also do that for you. You also will have an interpreter,which is really helpful. If possible ask for a female she can go with you into the exam room and stay with you. It will make you feel better. First time we went to the clinic,we had a Male interpretor and he could not accompany me to my exams.that was hard. There is the language barrier and things are just different as at home. You do not know your doctor and don`t know what happen next,thats why it is good to have another woman there that can translate and answer all your questions. It took us 3 trys to get pregnant..... But everything you go through it is worth it at the end. Never give up,we never did,always think positive.
The agency booked us at the Mercury hotel,it is very clean and the have a restaurant where you can sit outside in the summer. Up the road are a few store to pass your time.
Any more question please don't hesitate to contact me again
Birgit


----------



## lana150710 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello

We are a couple from France and we are going to start our surrogacy programme in october with La vita Felice and Sana Med in Kharkov.
We are trying to find out as much information as possible about the agency and the clinic before starting .

Lana


----------

